# Beware of this new diet scam!



## Wilkie (Sep 21, 2006)

I've been a low-carber for many years and belong to several low-carb diet discussion forums. There is a diet called "Kimkins" being advertised widely across the internet that touts people can lose a pound a day following their meal plans and advice. It is terribly WRONG advice, put out by a scammer, and following the diet may greatly endanger your health. PLEASE read more about it. This is a concise and accurate synopsis:

http://www.3fatchicks.com/Diets/Diet_Articles/Kimkins:_Anatomy_of_a_Diet_Scam/


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 21, 2006)

http://the-journey-on.blogspot.com/

Christin was the woman who appeared on the cover of _Woman's World_ magazine back in June. She was the "Kimkins Cover Girl". Please watch this video!


----------



## DenverGirlie (Dec 22, 2005)

Wilkie,

Chill. 

It's a low carb diet like any other... this one just happens to be low fat as well. As for the "renegades" that promote SNATT, so be it.

Likewise, if anyone if getting dizzy and falling over, really sick and they don't go to a doctor or change their eating habits, then they are the dumb ones. 

Yes, Kimmer is unethical, but so be it. Christin mightbe speaking out now, but she still states that this is how she lost all her weight. 

There are always many ways to lose weight unhealthly, many, many people speak out about Atkins and South Beach. Not to mention the Master Cleanse and a host of other plans.

There are always pluses and minuses to every program and not every program works for everybody.

Ok - Rant over, I just dislike it when people only see one side and only are willing to look at the one side.... there are always two sides to every story..


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 21, 2006)

Suit yourself, DenverGirlie. 

I've been a low carber since 1978 and have many credit hours towards a major in nutrition. I'll agree with you there are many different ways to lose your health and cause long lasting ill effects while dieting. 



> It's a low carb diet like any other.


No, not really. Google "rabbit starvation". A good majority of the people following this diet end up consuming _far_ less than 1,000 calories a day, which is unhealthy, period. 

Yes, Christin lost her weight on Kimkins, and she is not the only one who is experiencing major health problems as a result. Heidi Diaz/Kimmer is unethical, but it is the long-term damage to people's health (cardiac , gallbladder and thyroid problems in particular) I'm concerned about.

I sincerely hope you don't suffer long-term as a result. You have a nice day.


----------

